Ask HN: Has anyone built a categorization tool for articles posted on HN? - shinryuu
======
NicoJuicy
Well, my RSS reader automatically tags incoming articles

[https://handlr.sapico.me](https://handlr.sapico.me)

If hn would add a rss feed, I could create a new subdomain for hn and it would
have the result you requested.

Some manual administration for tags and their alternatives + subsets and
parents would be required though.

------
dekervin
What kind of categorization do you have in mind ?

~~~
shinryuu
I've saved (up voted) a lot of articles on HN. It'd be nice to sort them by
category. That way you could get a better idea of what all the articles are
about at a quicker glance.

~~~
NicoJuicy
On handlr, you can use the bookmarklet to add articles.

When using personal mode, you can see all your upvoted/submitted articles at
once.

If you use the tag "CommentsByHackernews" while submitting the article. You
can add the hn Id.

Then opening the article on handlr will also load all HN comments

